# Nutrafin Betta Plus



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Could someone let me know where the expiry date is on these bottles? I have two different batches here, with codes but I am unsure what's the expire date. Thanks! Photo would be great!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

What brand is it?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

The title says Nutrafin Betta Plus


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*oops* Excuse my absolute stupidity, I'm sleep deprived. And kinda just stupid.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Its ok, I'm not functioning on all cylinders today either


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The code is usually the lot number. Here's how it looks on my Stress Coat:

LOT 85B0211
EXP 02-2014 (with the date printed directly below the lot)

On my AquaSafe it's printed:
Ch. -B .418410 11/13 (the expiration date is the last four digits separated by the slash so 11/13, Nov. 2013)

So basically, the expiration date will almost always be the part of the code mumbo jumbo that has a slash in between it and most likely at the end or below the lot number. And look for the last 2-4 numbers to coincide with year numbers like 2013, 2004, 03, 13 etc.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine just has 1012 131 on one, and the other has 1010 116


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Then it looks like the first one expires in 10/12 and the second expired already in 10/10.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, the 1010 one is the one that I used on Venom's Tank


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:/ Then I think we have our culprit and thank God he does't have that highly contagious Fur Coat Syndrome. With aquarium salt and clean water, he can pull through this.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Nutrafin should really print those expiration dates a lot clearer than that, though. It's kind of irresponsible of them, especially since their products are so good.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Question... do you think I could use the Aqua Plus for my community tanks until I can get some non expired Betta Plus?

By that I mean.. I use Aqua PLus in my community tanks, could I use it in the Betta tank for a few days lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, it should be perfectly fine.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

But can it affect it so much? Even medicines are safe 6 months after expiry..


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Well I'm going to WalMart RIGHT NOW and I'm pulling all these off the shelf and taking them up front. I'll go back Tuesday and make sure they were not put back on the shelf because they tend to do that. Thanks guys!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Fighter, it's the only thing that changed and Venom stopped once he was away from the conditioner. I know in my heart this is what it is, I had this feeling from the moment I seen him in the tank the first time with tattered fins.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You're welcome, Pitluvs. Fighter, they SHOULD be good but who knows. It's Wal-Mart. If they kept them in an area of the store that got hot or cold, it could have done something to the mixture.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's true I guess.. And thank heavens it was that and not the fur coat 
Yeah, you should really go there and give them a piece of your mind! Idiots! I wonder how many other people and bettas must have suffered due to their idiocy..


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

With other animals, children, medication for humans, food... expiry dates need to be followed for health reasons. I really don't see how fish would be any different! For example, a batch with the expiry date of June 2013 may have been manufactured throughout the whole year of 2010. Your bottle could be made early 2010 or it could have been made late 2010. That's a whole year in difference when June 2013 comes up. This is just an example lol Unless something has a manufacture date, I wouldn't trust to use it after expiry.

And we all know WalMart handles their stuff horribly. I only went there because I was there at the time, and the conditioner was 1/2 the price of the LPS.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Glad to hear youve found the culprit, now i must go check the expiration dates on everything i own!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I went back to walmart, the batch I bought from was off the self. Go figure.... I think since we use big tanks, we'll just go with te Aqua Plus. At least with that I can tell what te expry is and it's the same price at the LPS. 

I'm so mad right now. Unfortunatly it's not the companies fault


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

It is Walmart's fault, isn't it? They shouldn't have expired thing on they're shelves! Did you tell them what happened though?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Wen I find the receipt for the conditioner, I'll go back in. The hubby cleaned up the kitchen and you know how that can go when men clean! Walking in and saying it prooves nothing and they won't take me seriously.

Ya know.. a few weeks ago I took back a airstone that was broken in two. I had an ugly tape job on it and the package was half missing. THEY PUT IT BACK ON THE SHELF FOR FULL PRICE! I took it down and told the associate that it was ME who returned it and to put it out back asap or I was contacting the manager. She was sprinting to the back storage.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! That's insane! She could have _at least _waited till you left ! .__.
Here, I can go into most stores, tell them that their product has so and so problems and I'll get a refund or exchange, no receipt required.. And yes my sympathies about your husband cleaning, I hope you find that receipt! XD


----------

